# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  DIY Robotic Research Projects, Eric Dirgahayu, West Java Province, Indonesia

## Airicist

Creator - Eric Dirgahayu

facebook.com/diyroboticresearh

Projects:

RobotFish

----------


## Airicist

Diy lowcost Sphero (simple mechanism)

Published on Feb 10, 2016




> this is the simple mechanism and lowcost sphero, here a test to controller the robot running.

----------


## Airicist

Single motor hexapod robot

Published on Nov 19, 2016




> Hexapod using single motor dc gearbox

----------


## Airicist

New All Big Ofat the Avoider Quadruped Robot

Published on Apr 3, 2017




> This is a new dwsig of Big Ofat quadruped Robot,
> sale at Toko Robot Indonesia

----------

